# Potbelly Eye Problem



## breezy2u (Dec 27, 2018)

I have a six month potbelly pig and he is awesome. I have noticed that his eyes seem to be very sunken in and are a bit weepy. I know from vet shows that sometimes their eyelashes roll into their eyes and I’m worried. He is about 80 pounds, too heavy to load into the car, and I don’t have a vet that will see him. Is there anything I can do to help him?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 27, 2018)

You can lift his eye lid and the lashs may pop back out and use plain OTC eyedrops to wash eye out...don't  use the ones for red eyes....good luck


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Sep 11, 2019)

Please my entry on a previous forum. Your already putting 13 pounds of fat on him a month you may want to slow down. To much can lead to leg and joint problems, digestive problems, movement problems, and heart attack. Limit snacks and extra food even if he yells for it. To much may be detrimental. It sounds like he's already having eye problems because of to much weight, the reason for the sunken eyes.


----------

